# Astana 2012 kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

New year, equal theme. Color combo should be as easy a pick as always in the peloton.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Is it just me or does the head not match the body?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

redlizard said:


> Is it just me or does the head not match the body?


I was thinking thats just the worst camera angle for that guy or he has one large cranium......

Boy he's headstrong....

Oh he mustve been head of the class.......


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Newnan3 said:


> I was thinking thats just the worst camera angle for that guy or he has one large cranium......
> 
> Boy he's headstrong....
> 
> Oh he mustve been head of the class.......


That little point of hair on his forehead...add fangs and a black cape and he's 'heading' up Team Trueblood.

Sorry that sucked.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps he's part Easter Island?


----------



## bike-md (Dec 6, 2011)

HAHA...I was thinking the same thing...I thought that someone must have photo-shopped that head onto the picture.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wonder what kind of gravitational pull that thing gets......


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Perhaps he's part Easter Island?


Well played...had to Google that one. :confused5:


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Perhaps he's part Easter Island?


Lolz

The amazing part is the rest of the team is hiding behind his head.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

kbwh said:


> New year, equal theme. Color combo should be as easy a pick as always in the peloton.


Looking at this picture, is it any wonder that non-cyclists think all cyclists are gay? (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like Eddie grew up.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Poor Janez Brajkovich. They took away the PG forum and look what happened.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

No major changes in the kit as far as I can see.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

kbwh said:


> Poor Janez Brajkovich. They took away the PG forum and look what happened.


it seems like almost nobody even on this forum recognizes poor Brajkovic! He is just "that astana guy with huge head" now.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Heeeed. MOOOOOOOOOVE!


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have to google to see if his cranium was in fact that big......in most pictures he looks relatively normal. 

But in his facebook group pic.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6622991751/" title="41593_2207583074_2016_n by KneerunA, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6622991751_a407c8ba6b.jpg" width="200" height="267" alt="41593_2207583074_2016_n"></a>

He needs to make sure photogs take his mug from a lower angle or something.....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

This thread proves there is no place in RBR for a forum like this.

Mods, delete this whole forum ASAP as you did with PG !


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> I have to google to see if his cranium was in fact that big......in most pictures he looks relatively normal.
> 
> But in his facebook group pic.
> 
> ...


His nose is literally as wide as his bicep.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

His mouth is almost as wide as his waist! It must be difficult on technical descents being so top heavy. (I'm sorry...he is probably a very nice guy)


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

He makes the Schlecks look like body builders.....


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

He has a fivehead.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Heeeed. MOOOOOOOOOVE!


He'll cry himself to sleep tonight on his HUGE pillow!


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6622991751/" title="41593_2207583074_2016_n by KneerunA, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6622991751_a407c8ba6b.jpg" width="200" height="267" alt="41593_2207583074_2016_n"></a>


Yeah.... I'm pretty sure I could take him, unless he headbutt's me :mad2:


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Durt said:


> He'll cry himself to sleep tonight on his HUGE pillow!


Haha! :lol:


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

picking on the malnourished Ruskies, what's next?
I've seen this guy on the tube, it's scary when his biceps "pop"


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cycocross said:


> picking on the malnourished Ruskies, what's next?
> I've seen this guy on the tube, it's scary when his biceps "pop"


Janez is from Slovenia. Not to be confused with Slovakia.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

hahhaha

I lol'd


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Durt said:


> He'll cry himself to sleep tonight on his HUGE pillow!


That's "yoooge pillow."


----------

